# 2013 BMW R1200RT best fog lights



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi to all!
I consider to add fog or driving lights to my 2013 R1200RT.
I have checked a lot of sites and posts but still not sure about the best place to set these light on the bike and which brand (model) to install on the bike. 
I think to use LED or Xenon lights, between those two I prefer a LED lights.
Please advise and share all your personal experience and past history!
I will really appreciate it!
Have a safe and enjoyable ride!


----------

